# tried to post several times



## justhoping

but every time I get stuck, mentally and physically..
I read everyone post on here and think to myself, wow these women are so strong...they are able to post about there experience why do I get stuck :(

I also dont know where to post this, I have had several m/c, and two late term...one at nearly 5 months and one just touching 7 months..

So where do I write about it and how to I start>? Can I start with this and slowly add to it, I want so badley to get it out and need to, its just every single time I try..I choke :(


----------



## gnomette

I didn't write my whole story til about a month ago so almost a year since I lost my boy there an tbh I just wrote what was screaming through my head it took a wile to put it so it made sense but I put it down none the less it doesn't matter what it sounds like it doesn't matter about spelling mistakes (thank goodness mine is awful) but putting it all down just let it all out start where you feel the start is is all I can say x I am so sorry for your losses xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You start with what you feel comfortable with starting with.. We are all here to listen XOX


----------



## xxDreamxx

Start however and whenever you like - we'll be here with you {hugs}


----------



## justhoping

you guys are really sweet and supportive...im going to try and post more on this thread a bout it tonight....

i think maybe if im able to at least do alittle bit at a time, i can get it out,.

i have not talked about it at allllll. Even in real life i choke up....then stufff it deep down..

but im sure you guys know that feeling so well...but i am at a point where i NEED to start to get it out..

so im very happy this place is here and that you brave women are here to be with me through it :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses...you've had a tough time...

I didn't write down my loss story for about 4 months, it was hard, but it helped me to write it down.

Just do it in pieces if you need to, write what you need to when you need to. You can go back and edit posts so you could keep adding to the post if you wanted to. Just post wherever you feel most comfortable. I'm glad you feel you can get the support you need here...I certainly found it here when I needed it.

big hugs xxx


----------



## justhoping

well i started, but found myself stuck again..a post on the forums upset me it kind of had to do with losing an angel sort of kind of..

anyway it really upset me expcially because of what i been through so here i am stuck once again. I so need to get it out but i guess it will in its own time..
thanks to everyone being so patient :hugs:


----------



## louloubabs

Everyone in this forum is here to support you hun when you're ready in your own time.

:hugs:

XxX:kiss:


----------

